# Need help in finding a comic



## Camaendir (Dec 28, 2013)

This is probably a long shot, but, I read this great comic about a gay giraffe who ends up hooking up with his friend(I'm pretty sure the friend was a zebra).  It was a hot little comic and started me off into the furry community.  I haven't been able to find it again and was wondering if anyone knows what comic Im talking about. 

Thanks,
Camaendir


----------



## xXSilverTigerXx (Dec 29, 2013)

Not sure if this is it, but Carpe Diem is about a giraffe. >.> There is a Zebra later in the story, but his initial best friend is a cheetah.
http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Carpe_Diem


----------



## Camaendir (Dec 29, 2013)

That's not what it was. Thanks though.  I do love the Carpe Diem comic. well written and great character development. Stinks that it was dropped.  The comic I'm talking about was NSFW and had a hot little shower scene.


----------



## luther (Jan 22, 2014)

I am keen to read a good comic that gives lot of fun.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry, can't say that I found your comic :C On the other hand, my search led me to find a furry comic strip which, in my personal opinion, is one of the earliest on the Internet. It's called "Sabrina" and started in 1996. Hell, the first strip even has the main character complaining about dial-up! All in all, I find it's a good read


----------

